# Coincidental Success: Kiran's Do!Aqua 20cm Wabi Kusa Cube



## tropicalmackdaddy

Sweet wabis, are they going to be submerged or emersed? Should be awesome....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! This will be an emmersed Wabi Kusa display. Should be awesome indeed.

The tank is getting here on Wednesday.


----------



## mythin

What do you use in the middle of your balls? I attempted one a while back with sphagnum moss that I had left over from some carnivorous plant stuff, it kind of worked but there was a lot of debris, maybe the moss was too cheap a quality. Those look really nice though, I have a bunch of floating stems in one of my tanks and this might be my next project.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mythin said:


> What do you use in the middle of your balls? I attempted one a while back with sphagnum moss that I had left over from some carnivorous plant stuff, it kind of worked but there was a lot of debris, maybe the moss was too cheap a quality. Those look really nice though, I have a bunch of floating stems in one of my tanks and this might be my next project.


It is sphagnum moss. It's taken much experience to get them to this point.


----------



## windfish

mythin said:


> What do you use in the middle of your balls? I attempted one a while back with sphagnum moss that I had left over from some carnivorous plant stuff, it kind of worked but there was a lot of debris, maybe the moss was too cheap a quality. Those look really nice though, I have a bunch of floating stems in one of my tanks and this might be my next project.


I managed to reduce the amount of debris coming off my wabi-kusa by submersing my sphagnum clumps in a bowl of water and shaking them out both before and after wrapping them with thread. It was also helpful to wrap them again once they'd been planted and sitting in water for a week or so.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Hey! Those plants look familiar! :hihi:

This is going to be amazing. Is it just going to be these balls or is there going to be a hardscape included?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Da Plant Man said:


> Hey! Those plants look familiar! :hihi:
> 
> This is going to be amazing. Is it just going to be these balls or is there going to be a hardscape included?


Indeed they should, my loyal supplier!

At least for now, it will be just the Wabi Kusa.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

The tank is in -- enjoy this teaser shot while I take the rest of them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm already loving this setup. The only thing I might change is I might move the Wabi Kusa (all four of them) upwards and a little to the right some. I'm all for empty space but I think this is a bit too much. Either I'll move it, or place another Wabi Kusa in the front right.

As you can see, it's covered some right now. Because my plants come in used to high humidity, it can take some time to acclimate them to an open-top tank. I will be covering the tank and slowly peeling it back over the next 1-2 weeks to acclimate it. That said, my plant suppliers are working on lowering the humidity of the plants before they even get to me. This setup will be misted 1-3 times per day.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Great little setup!

Now it's time for you to buy one of those automatic reptile/amphibian misters made by ZooMed and the like so it can be put on auto pilot.


----------



## nerdariostomp

I vote that you just track down one of the do!aqua waterfall tanks  Looks very nice though. I need to get some wabi kusa to keep on a HOB filter


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Great little setup!
> 
> Now it's time for you to buy one of those automatic reptile/amphibian misters made by ZooMed and the like so it can be put on auto pilot.


Thanks Jake!

I'm actually trying to keep this as simple as possible, just as a proof-of-concept type thing (hence the title). The only wire I plan to have associated with this setup is the light. If I were to set up an automated Wabi Kusa setup though, I'd most definitely be using a mister!


----------



## @[email protected]

you may get some algae on the submerged glass, but it looks really nice as long as you can keep it clean.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

I would get some la plata sand, that would look really sick and good against the plant


----------



## somewhatshocked

*IF* you were to have one?  I think that means you need one and will be setting one up ASAP. 

And on the sand front... if you end up creating other proof of concept setups, fancy ADA sand or some nice pool filter sand really would be an awesome idea to showcase WK.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> *IF* you were to have one?  I think that means you need one and will be setting one up ASAP.
> 
> And on the sand front... if you end up creating other proof of concept setups, fancy ADA sand or some nice pool filter sand really would be an awesome idea to showcase WK.


Lol Jake, don't tempt me! Indeed as time goes on there will be plenty of new experiments and showcases of Wabi Kusa from That Wabi Kusa Guy. Just starting at the basics! :biggrin:


----------



## rainbuilder

Neat idea, what do you use for the bases of the wabi kusas?

Edit, should have read the comments more thoroughly. Cool, once they grow out some I think it'll look really good.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

One great thing that I just love about Wabi Kusa is the sheer speed of their growth. Here are a few shots of how it's coming along. To me, it's like bonsai, but faster. Because of the way they grow, you can predict what your display will look like. Here's how this one will play out.

1.) The HM ball on top will grow out and lusher, and cover the entire ball; then it will begin to drape down over the others.

2.) The mixed Bacopa sp. Wabi Kusa will grow both outwards and upwards. I'll trim it in a triangular fashion so the front is lower, the back higher, and it will lead your eyes into the other balls.

3.) The Ludwigia palustris 'red' (which is sort of hard to see now) will grow outwards and upwards, providing the display with a nice splash of red concentrated in the back right.

4.) The Hydrocotyle Japan will grow upwards in neat, flat layers like clouds. It'll look really neat. 

So, here are the photos. I took the saran wrap off of the tank for the photos, but I'm still working on the acclimation. It's fine for 2-3 hours or so without any sort of cover right now, though.









The top of the display. You can see how the HM is already growing out, and fast.









If you look at the Ludwigia palustris 'red' ball, it's already shooting off in multiple places. In a week or so they'll be more visible.

And a couple of the actual setup. Wabi Kusa can really add a great splash of nature to any room.




























Enjoy!


----------



## crazydaz

Well, Kiran....I have to admit that you've changed my mind on Wabi Kusa! Very artistic the way you do it, and it never crossed my mind to layer it. Does the top portion dry out, though? Do you mist that part daily, or does it wick up moisture through the bottom portions in the water?


----------



## frrok

Why do your threads always crash my tapatalk when I try to open one of your pics? 

Anyway, cool setups. Fun little projects to keep you fresh. I'm planning a few of those too. When time allows.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

crazydaz said:


> Well, Kiran....I have to admit that you've changed my mind on Wabi Kusa! Very artistic the way you do it, and it never crossed my mind to layer it. Does the top portion dry out, though? Do you mist that part daily, or does it wick up moisture through the bottom portions in the water?


Thanks, I'm glad to hear! It stays moist, I mist two or four times a day as needed. 



frrok said:


> Why do your threads always crash my tapatalk when I try to open one of your pics?
> 
> Anyway, cool setups. Fun little projects to keep you fresh. I'm planning a few of those too. When time allows.


I'm sorry, my pics must be too large. Lol.

Thanks! I'd be glad to supply you!


----------



## speedie408

Dude... I've been waiting to see your pictures of those WK balls grown out. All I gotta say is S I C K!! Let's talk trades now .


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Dude... I've been waiting to see your pictures of those WK balls grown out. All I gotta say is S I C K!! Let's talk trades now .


Haha Nick! I've been making sure I could get something just right to show off first. Glad you like it!

PM me if you want roud:


----------



## frrok

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to hear! It stays moist, I mist two or four times a day as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, my pics must be too large. Lol.
> 
> Thanks! I'd be glad to supply you. Pst... www.wkguy.com.


Ah no worries. I spend way to much time on my phone and not enough time creating! Cool site, good on you and good luck with the business. Thx for the offer but I'm going to try it myself ... For now.


----------



## stevencaller

That's a great wabi kusa project. Andras Turdik has conducted an interview for Aquarist Magazine on Wabi Kusa and his photos are amazing!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

stevencaller said:


> That's a great wabi kusa project. Andras Turdik has conducted an interview for Aquarist Magazine on Wabi Kusa and his photos are amazing!


That's very cool! Those are more of emmersed bowls, though, and not in fact Wabi Kusa. Wabi Kusa are grown around moss balls and not planted in substrate, but the terms are often used interchangeably.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Does it matter if the sphagnum moss is alive or died? Any benefits to ethier?


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That's very cool! Those are more of emmersed bowls, though, and not in fact Wabi Kusa. Wabi Kusa are grown around moss balls and not planted in substrate, but the terms are often used interchangeably.


I disagree. Wabi kusa means chaos in nature in Japanese. Wabi kusa isn't specifically limited to balls of plants. It is supposed to have imperfections, which makes it look natural.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

maxwellag said:


> I disagree. Wabi kusa means chaos in nature in Japanese. Wabi kusa isn't specifically limited to balls of plants. It is supposed to have imperfections, which makes it look natural.


The literal definition, yes (which doesn't actually exist, it's more of a paraphrasing). But the definition in the hobby of Wabi Kusa is a ball of emmersed grown plants. I know where you're coming from, as I thought the same thing not too long ago. Do some looking around, though, and you'll find what I'm saying is true


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> The literal definition, yes (which doesn't actually exist, it's more of a paraphrasing). But the definition in the hobby of Wabi Kusa is a ball of emmersed grown plants. I know where you're coming from, as I thought the same thing not too long ago. Do some looking around and you'll find the same.


My point is, from a different perspective, your Wabi kusa is emersed plants in substrate too. Both IMO are "Wabi kusa" because they follow the chaos in nature theme. Wabi kusa doesn't have to be in balls, but many choose to do it that way. Wabi kusa can mean anything from mixed plants with varying heights to plants on a ball of moss or soil. There is more than one kind or theme of Wabi kusa. Yours is obviously the ball type, but the other person's that was linked is still Wabi kusa.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Your Wabi ball is looking good Kiran. The Andras Turdik ones are pretty awesome too!. Me wants one too now...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your Wabi ball is looking good Kiran. The Andras Turdik ones are pretty awesome too!. Me wants one too now...


Haha, thanks Howard! Hit me up!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

It's now been one week and one day since I started this setup. In comparison to my high tech iwagumi scape, this tank is a cakewalk. I did the first water change today. It's only really necessary every 2 weeks (or, depending on tank size and evaporation, a little less than that) but I wanted to just go ahead and do one.









The whole tank. It's really showing some nice growth.









Top-down shot. Check out the growth (especially in the L. palustris 'red')!









Side view of the L. palustris 'red,' which has grown the most so far.









Front view. Can't wait to watch this one grow out.

The growth rate, under the right conditions, of Wabi Kusa is quite amazing. The L. palustris 'red' really is growing at about 1/2 cm per day. The Hemianthus micranthemoides took a hit when I left it uncovered for the day to test its resistance to low humidity but is well on its way back. The Hydrocotyle sp. is slowly but surely on its way, and the Bacopa Wabi Kusa is spreading more horizontally than vertically, but that's okay.

Questions, comments, and suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Do you know the exact bacopa species(s) your using?
And did you use live sphagnum moss? (lol thnk i already asked this)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Do you know the exact bacopa species(s) your using?
> And did you use live sphagnum moss? (lol thnk i already asked this)


That would be B. caroliniana and B. monnieri. There may be a little B. salzmanni in that one but I mixed all the Bacopas together, so I'm not sure. I will get an ID from my suppliers!


----------



## Centromochlus

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That would be B. caroliniana and B. monnieri. There may be a little B. salzmanni in that one but I mixed all the Bacopas together, so I'm not sure. I will get an ID from my suppliers!


Looks like mainly B. caroliniana, but i think you're right about there possibly being some B. salzmannii hidden in there. 

Looks great Kiran! Do you plan on putting sand at the bottom?


----------



## mistergreen

The top ball isn't in water and looks like it's starting to pay for it.

I would put sand at the bottom and use driftwood or a rock to plant the wabi around.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AzFishKid said:


> Looks great Kiran! Do you plan on putting sand at the bottom?


Thanks Philip! I might. If I find some that fits it. But then again, I may leave it as is. I'm kind of happy as it is and sand may add a layer of complication.



mistergreen said:


> The top ball isn't in water and looks like it's starting to pay for it.


Every three days or so I've been putting it in the water overnight to soak up water. The sphagnum moss _really_ retains moisture well, so it's not that big a problem yet. It's just showing signs of acclimation the most out of the four balls. Give it some time


----------



## @[email protected]

the top one is h. glomeratus?
if so, dont worry about it. the h. glomeratus in my emmersed setup didnt show any growth for 2 weeks, and then very little for another week. now its growing almost as obnoxiously fast as the h. tiger and nelsonia sp i have. i think its just a slow converter.


----------



## freph

Why do I want a 30-C now?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> the top one is h. glomeratus?
> if so, dont worry about it. the h. glomeratus in my emmersed setup didnt show any growth for 2 weeks, and then very little for another week. now its growing almost as obnoxiously fast as the h. tiger and nelsonia sp i have. i think its just a slow converter.


It's HM -- very similar, if not in fact the same (wasn't there some uncertainty regarding if they're actually the same plant a year or two ago?). Yep, like I said, I'm not worried. I think it'll be okay.



freph said:


> Why do I want a 30-C now?


Because of _me_! 

I say go for it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I will update the tank today after school: the L. palustris 'red' is doing awesome, the Hydrocotyle is on its way to greatness, and the bacopa is wanting to spread horizontally rather than vertically. That's okay, though. HM is still adapting to low humidity.


----------



## Dave Allen

Wow Kiran! I love this setup! What kind of bulb is in that fixture?

I have a new office with a very empty window shelf. I'm thinking I need to try this myself.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dave Allen said:


> Wow Kiran! I love this setup! What kind of bulb is in that fixture?
> 
> I have a new office with a very empty window shelf. I'm thinking I need to try this myself.


Thanks! It's a 40W equivalent CFL spiral.

Let me know and I can hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## rainbuilder

Looks neat. Does the plastic wrap stay on the top all of the time?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> Looks neat. Does the plastic wrap stay on the top all of the time?


Thanks. No, just while I am acclimating it, which I am doing slowly. In the winter though, with the dry heat in the house, I may need to cover it 24/7.

Update coming, including a nice timelapse video of me doing some maintenance on the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, so I did a water change and pruning today. Here's what I did:

1.) Removed loose leaves/foliage
2.) Removed dead/browning leaves
3.) Filled water above the Wabi Kusa and siphoned out any remaining debris

This is a great way to conduct water changes with Wabi Kusa displays. I documented the process with some photos as well as a video. My cinematographic skills are sub-par, i.e., less than half that of my photography skills, but let me know what you think!

Video: http://youtu.be/TGwePWY3-u4


















































































*Before maintenance:*









*After Maintenance:*









I hope you guys enjoy the update and I'm looking forward to what everyone thinks of the video!


----------



## rainbuilder

That's a nice improvement! I can definitely tell the difference between the last update and this one. This is a really cool idea, and looks like it's turning out very nicely. The way you do maintenence is really creative, I would have never thought to clean it that way.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> That's a nice improvement! I can definitely tell the difference between the last update and this one. This is a really cool idea, and looks like it's turning out very nicely. The way you do maintenence is really creative, I would have never thought to clean it that way.


Thanks! The only thing about this method was that I did not take detailed photos of the Ludwigia's growth (and, well, all the plants' growth) before filling and draining; the added weight of the water weighted them down afterwards for photos. It's a very efficient method, though.


----------



## frrok

Cool vid Kiran. I sub'd...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

frrok said:


> Cool vid Kiran. I sub'd...


Thanks Frrok! Glad you like it


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Everyone, I'm going to be on AquaBotanics Radio Show today talking about Wabi Kusa! You should listen in because, for one, it'll be really fun, and two, I'm giving away a few free Wabi Kusa to those who call in!

The show begins at 10:00 AM PST, 1:00 PM EST and you can listen to it here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabotanic



















I'm giving away one of each of those and then also a free pre-order on some WK Guy Glosso plant patties. Looking forward to the show!


----------



## @[email protected]

those are looking really good, bro.
ive farmed out a TON of emergent p. helferi to send you soon.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I know you're all about these being emersed but I'm hopeful some people now see how great these arrangements can look while flooded.

A pile of them could look terrific in a shrimp tank or in a tank with some micro fish.


----------



## chrislewistx

I was planning to catch the show live, but I will be on that road during that time. 

I love emersed grown plants. My emersed box is as much fun as my full on aquariums. However, I do agree with Somewhatshocked that they look great submerged. They would be great in a shrimp tank, or any tank for that matter. I think they are a very viable aquascaping tool.

Your setup is looking great Kiran, and good luck with the show today. I will be sure to download the Podcast next week.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> those are looking really good, bro.
> ive farmed out a TON of emergent p. helferi to send you soon.


Excellent! Thanks for the compliment! Let me know when you're ready for that trade. 



somewhatshocked said:


> I know you're all about these being emersed but I'm hopeful some people now see how great these arrangements can look while flooded.
> 
> A pile of them could look terrific in a shrimp tank or in a tank with some micro fish.


Not at all, I'm very open to the idea of doing Wabi Kusa submerged as well. Many of my customers have had great success with them submerged. I've got some amazing little Wabi Kusa bricks of HC and Glosso growing out.

You're giving me some ideas -- I just might flood this tank and use the Glosso bricks and these four Wabi Kusa as the only scaping materials. I'll make a poll.



chrislewistx said:


> I was planning to catch the show live, but I will be on that road during that time.
> 
> I love emersed grown plants. My emersed box is as much fun as my full on aquariums. However, I do agree with Somewhatshocked that they look great submerged. They would be great in a shrimp tank, or any tank for that matter. I think they are a very viable aquascaping tool.
> 
> Your setup is looking great Kiran, and good luck with the show today. I will be sure to download the Podcast next week.


That's a shame! Oh well, it's not like football or something where you'll miss out if you don't see/hear it live... 

Okay, I might do this submerged. It might be a little more maintenance but could look pretty awesome -- plus, there would be no need to worry about the humidity issues! 

Thanks for the compliments, I hope you enjoy it whenever you're able to listen to it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I rescued this salamander today from my pool. It's only being kept in here temporarily; I would have brought it across the street to the lake/pond today if it weren't all muddy with all this rain. Hopefully I can do so tomorrow. 










On another note I am now certain I will be converting this setup to a submersed Wabi Kusa scape. It will contain these Wabi Kusa in addition to some Glosso patties.


----------



## mjbn

That salamander is cute. lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mjbn said:


> That salamander is cute. lol


Haha, I completely agree!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Bed of clean pool filter sand. Those WK stacked just like that. And some little critters swarming about. 

Maybe even regular Cherry Shrimp. Or wild-type Neos so they don't distract from the plants but still provide life and movement.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Not at all, I'm very open to the idea of doing Wabi Kusa submerged as well. Many of my customers have had great success with them submerged. I've got some amazing little Wabi Kusa bricks of HC and Glosso growing out.
> 
> You're giving me some ideas -- I just might flood this tank and use the Glosso bricks and these four Wabi Kusa as the only scaping materials. I'll make a poll.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Bed of clean pool filter sand. Those WK stacked just like that. And some little critters swarming about.
> 
> Maybe even regular Cherry Shrimp. Or wild-type Neos so they don't distract from the plants but still provide life and movement.


I know where I can get PFS. I'm going to use some glosso bricks in addition to just these balls though, so I can have a little horizontal action. I agree that wild neos would be great in here, let me know if you can hook me up! 

This is going to be a fun project, a true "instant aquascape" in action!


----------



## manik

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I rescued this salamander today from my pool. It's only being kept in here temporarily



NICE ONE! Beautiful (temporary) addition to the WK. roud: Stellar work btw, I tried my first WK today... fail.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

manik said:


> NICE ONE! Beautiful (temporary) addition to the WK. roud: Stellar work btw, I tried my first WK today... fail.


Thank you! I wish I could keep it. It'd be _way_ to small though. That's a shame to hear... let me know if you want one that won't fail  haha


----------



## tetra10

how's the salamander? he is definitely cute


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tetra10 said:


> how's the salamander? he is definitely cute


It's been 24 hours, he's doing well. Going to try and release him this evening if it's not still a swamp across the street...


----------



## somewhatshocked

Hurry up and go to Home Depot to pick up some pool filter sand and get to work!


----------



## manik

somewhatshocked said:


> Hurry up and go to Home Depot to pick up some pool filter sand and get to work!


Lol! +1:icon_lol:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol guys, it's a Monday! Geez, hahaha :icon_lol:

I'm following my own philosophy of work hard (school-wise), work hard (planted tank/business-wise). 

Nonetheless I will be heading to Home Depot (or a pool supply place I know of anyway) within the next 2-3 days to get the sand; the glosso Wabi Kusa may need a little more time, though!

Think Friday-ish. Maybe :icon_lol:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Pfft. You youngins and your schoolin.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Pfft. You youngins and your schoolin.


Tell me about it! And to think tonight's a relatively light night...


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

I got home, snuck upstairs, got on TPT, and had about enough time to checkout the SNS before my dad poked his head in and told me to get to the homework. Urg.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, I got the sand. I have some seiryu stone I may use too. Here's the thing: my landline internet is down. Router got fried and the IT whiz is in SF for business 

I might go ahead and set this up because I have a surprising amount of free time tonight. I can take photos or video and upload them tomorrow (hopefully!).

So, the question becomes: which would you guys like more, some nice photos or another timelapse video? I'm leaning towards the former...


----------



## manik

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So, the question becomes: which would you guys like more, some nice photos or another timelapse video?


All three


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Well guys, my Internet is back up! Anyway, I went with photos...

So I went a little overboard and did a little scape with some seiryu stones and 7 balls. Curious to see how you guys like it. Pics soon.


----------



## Green_Flash

This is a great little tank! I have a question, when you go submerged will you be adding pressurized co2 for the wabi kusa?


----------



## somewhatshocked

*cough*

Soon = never? 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Well guys, my Internet is back up! Anyway, I went with photos...
> 
> So I went a little overboard and did a little scape with some seiryu stones and 7 balls. Curious to see how you guys like it. Pics soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

The trouble is, it's a bit of an algal mess at the moment...


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Picspicspicspicspics


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Cleaned the tank up a bit, I'll post shots within the hour.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Hour and ten minutes later.........


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, okay, I know... This is a bad photo, lighting is poor on this side of the room. _Real_ photos tomorrow, okay? :icon_lol:


----------



## manik

Looks great! I'm requesting a close up shot, and a list of the plants... please


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

So thats what pool filter sand looks like.... 
Really diggin the new setup, but no co2 yet?


----------



## BreakingBread

This is a very nice setup, well done.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looking great.

I love the way sand looks in small rimless tanks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

manik said:


> Looks great! I'm requesting a close up shot, and a list of the plants... please












Here's a closeup. Sorry about the algae. 

Plants consist of the two HM (Hemianthus micranthemoides) on the left and right, and the central ball consists of a ton of plants including but not limited to Alteranthera reinkii, Persicaria kawagoenum, Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf,' Ludwigia palustris 'red,' some unidentified crypts, and Bacopa caroliniana.



tropicalmackdaddy said:


> So thats what pool filter sand looks like....
> Really diggin the new setup, but no co2 yet?


Yep! Thanks. I might not end up using CO2 at all. It's doing well as it is and I'm trying to keep this as simple as possible.



BreakingBread said:


> This is a very nice setup, well done.


Thank you!



somewhatshocked said:


> Looking great.
> 
> I love the way sand looks in small rimless tanks.


Thanks Jake. I agree with you regarding the sand. I've never tried a tank with a light substrate before, and I really like this!


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

What filter are you using? 
Its so tiny


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> What filter are you using?
> Its so tiny


It is an Azoo Palm/Red Sea Nano filter. Small, cheap, effective.


----------



## MABJ

They're awesome filters. I've got one, I'm about to get another. 

Where are the shrimp? Or if you want to keep it simple, your one show shrimp?


----------



## StraightAddicted

Beautiful simply setup, keep up the great work!


----------



## Green_Flash

This is a great little tank! I have a question, when you go submerged will you be adding pressurized co2 for the wabi kusa? (again)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Weekly maintenance just finished, the tank is looking great, I didn't think I'd like how this would turn out, but I love it now. So simple, so easy, so beautiful. Pics to come.


----------



## Green_Flash

You never answered my question.......

Guess I will look elsewhere for Wabi Kusa....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Green_Flash said:


> You never answered my question.......
> 
> Guess I will look elsewhere for Wabi Kusa....


Sorry, I didn't see it. I won't be using CO2 in this setup. I was debating whether I should or not, and have decided upon the latter. It's just not necessary for these plants and would add a layer of complication.


----------



## Green_Flash

Oh okay gotcha, I wasn't sure if they needed it or not, do you have any crypt wabi kusa?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's the update. 

















The whole tank.









Closeup of the Wabi Kusa.









One of the two smaller HM Wabi Kusa.









Location, location, location right?









Waiting a few more days to put these in. Will make for a quick Glosso carpet!

So if you can take a minute and imagine the scape with me, within a few weeks I'll have the two bushels of HM on the sides, the main Wabi Kusa ball in the center with the assortment of plants, and Glosso carpeting the front; I need to come up with something for the background. Suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Green_Flash said:


> Oh okay gotcha, I wasn't sure if they needed it or not, do you have any crypt wabi kusa?


No problem. Yes, this one in fact contains a few small crypts. I have access to a wide variety of crypts, too


----------



## somewhatshocked

Glad to see some shrimp in there!

Now I want one of those little cubes. (As I look over at my spare 3gal long - dangit)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Glad to see some shrimp in there!
> 
> Now I want one of those little cubes. (As I look over at my spare 3gal long - dangit)


Me too! All I need now is some fish. Considering either Endlers or white cloud mountain minnows. What do you guys think?

For the price, you can't beat this tank. The silicone matches ADA's quality exactly. By far one of the neatest little tanks I've owned.


----------



## freph

Whoa! The flooded WKs look great! Why no CO2, if I may ask? Fairly easy to manage and would make the transition from emersed to submersed that much easier...plus better growth in the long run. Plus, there's my text.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Whoa! The flooded WKs look great! Why no CO2, if I may ask? Fairly easy to manage and would make the transition from emersed to submersed that much easier...plus better growth in the long run. Plus, there's my text.


Thanks! Since I'm trying to prove a point that this can be low-tech and still work at the same time, I'm going to exclude it for the time being. I agree with what you've said, though. I'll need to do a high-tech Wabi Kusa setup soon. A 45-F, perhaps. Got your text, replied


----------



## somewhatshocked

Tanichthys micagemmae, maybe? Though, they tend to do better with more room to swim. Gorgeous little fish.

It's a shame Pseudomugil furcatus are too big for this cube.

If it were me, I'd load it down with Pygmy Cories. Heh.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Tanichthys micagemmae, maybe? Though, they tend to do better with more room to swim. Gorgeous little fish.
> 
> It's a shame Pseudomugil furcatus are too big for this cube.
> 
> If it were me, I'd load it down with Pygmy Cories. Heh.


I've been trying to get my hands on some pygmies. Is the PFS too sharp for them, though?


----------



## jkan0228

PFS is what a lot of Cories are kept in. 

With pygmies, the Wet Spot here in Portland has them. I'm thinking about a dozen in my Mini S. They ship too, they're 10 for $18


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> PFS is what a lot of Cories are kept in.
> 
> With pygmies, the Wet Spot here in Portland has them. I'm thinking about a dozen in my Mini S. They ship too, they're 10 for $18


That's a steal! Is that a shipped price, or before shipping?! I've been wanting some for my own Mini S as well.


----------



## maxwellag

Personally, I wouldn't put pygmy cories in a tank that small Usually people keep them in 10 gallon tanks as a minimum. Some shrimp or pygmy sunfish would be great in that tank IMO.


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That's a steal! Is that a shipped price, or before shipping?! I've been wanting some for my own Mini S as well.


That's before shipping. They're pretty small though from what I say, the same side as an adult neo.


----------



## andrewss

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Me too! All I need now is some fish. Considering either Endlers or white cloud mountain minnows. What do you guys think?
> 
> For the price, you can't beat this tank. The silicone matches ADA's quality exactly. By far one of the neatest little tanks I've owned.


I dunno... well with endlers if you have males and females... of course they will breed real fast, I have a tiger endler colony going right now in my 5 gallon tank, I started with 2 females and 1 male in july and now I have about 20 endlers including of all fry maturity. Five gallons can probably handle 25 or so adult like endlers.

The males are really interesting looking and the display behavior they do is pretty funny to watch.

I can't add much about the mountain minnows though


good luck deciding :fish:

great tank btw


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I think I might try and source some Endlers. Maybe a few Pygmy Cories too, because I want some for my Mini S anyway. We'll see.

Thanks for all the advice, guys.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Depending upon what I've got in my container pond, I may be able to hook you up with some Lime Greens for the cost of shipping. I'll check later today when I turn the pumps off for feeding if you're interested.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Depending upon what I've got in my container pond, I may be able to hook you up with some Lime Greens for the cost of shipping. I'll check later today when I turn the pumps off for feeding if you're interested.


PM'd ya!

I added those Glosso patties today. When this fills in, it'll look amazing. Plus, it'll be low tech, low maintenance, and was a breeze to set up!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy

Your Wabi-Kusa look great! I thought you would find this interesting...

Tonight I was looking for Wabi-Kusa ideas and pictures on Google Images and one picture lead me to a site that had an actual ADA Wabi-Kusa from Japan and surprising (to me anyway) was that the guy cut open the Wabi-Kusa to see what was in it and it had rocks and straw in the middle then the moss around it. Rocks make since for weight, not sure what kind they were, and maybe the straw is good for something too?


----------



## andrewss

looking good


----------



## somewhatshocked

*cough*

UPDATE.


----------



## sunyang730

Hi there, 

How do you actually make the substrate ball? I am searching over the web and it is simple as just adding water to the substrate and try to make it a ball shape???


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Uuppddaattee


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, I know, I know. It's finally Friday, so I was able to clean the tank up a bit. Added some Hydrocotyle Japan (I think) and some Blyxa japonica, which look nice. They'll look great in a few weeks. I will update tomorrow, really.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, um, here's that update I was talking about :icon_lol:. Please pardon the algae. There's really not that much to see. I'm pretty indifferent to this tank right now -- I don't really care for it, nor do I dislike it, and it's sort of at this limbo-stage of whether it's worth keeping up in this state or changing it to some new scape. There're a lot of really great things I could be doing if I didn't have, you know, like, a formal education to pursue. Anyway, end of that rant. 



















Enjoy! Suggestions are welcomed, in fact, begged.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I think it looks great and that you should keep it running. Since you're busy, it could be a great, low-maintenance tank that allows you to easily try out new scapes without much effort. 

So many easy, simple possibilities, as well. Manzanita, stone, WK, random crypts, moss and shrimp. Just change it up every little bit to see what you like.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I think that's the way to go. Right now, it's nothing special to look at, which to me, is weird. Everything I have is special to look at :hihi:

Toying with the idea of converting to a mini CRS playground with akadama and ceramic tubes, moss on mesh, cholla, all the little things that make a shrimp tank a shrimp tank. For at least the time being, though, it will remain the same. If I changed it up, I don't know what I'd do with the Wabi Kusa.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You'd sell the WK or trade it, of course! Bet it would also look cool in a tall vase with some pool filter sand in the bottom of it.

It could look interesting with Akadama. Small, rimless tanks and light-colored substrates like that look great together for some reason. 

Akadama, a nice burl of Malaysian driftwood with lots of hidey holes, moss and such could be stunning. You've got the aesthetic eye so you could definitely make it look better than most.

I definitely don't _need_ more tanks - though I am tempted to buy up tons of these little cubes - so I have to live vicariously through this journal.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Oh, I know that I could do that, but I like this one too much! I have so many emmersed Wabi Kusa that it's nice to have a submerged one to compare with.

This scape still has potential, so I'll play it by ear and decide once the hydrocotyle and blyxa grow out. One other possibility I was thinking of was a simple carpeted square. Nothing but HC, glosso, or HM. With some striking CRS, it could be pretty sweet. I don't know really what I'll do with this tank, but in the meantime, I'll just keep it up as it is, seeing as I don't really need to do much for it!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Good call.

And when you finally end up with more free time, you can just buy three or four more identical tanks and line them up on a cool shelving unit.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Good call.
> 
> And when you finally end up with more free time, you can just buy three or four more identical tanks and line them up on a cool shelving unit.


Lol, not enough time or space! Besides, I need to start thinking about minimizing my tanks for when I go off to college in less than two years.

Here's a little update of the tank. It's looking much brighter now that I've added some new plants, mostly Blyxa. Let me know how you guys feel about it!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, not enough time or space! Besides, I need to start thinking about minimizing my tanks for when I go off to college in less than two years.
> 
> Here's a little update of the tank. It's looking much brighter now that I've added some new plants, mostly Blyxa. Let me know how you guys feel about it!


why on earth would you minimize for college. keep em, and dont let the RA see em. they are surprisingly less understanding of the violation of "no pets" than of underage drinking (ask me if im involved in that, and ill plead the 5th). 
just make sure your roommate doesnt mind. i kept a 5 gal on my desk in the dorm last year. this year im in a college apartment with 3 other guys and have a 5 gal, 20 gal, and will have a betta spawn in a 10 gal in a bit.
the RA actually saw the 20 gal, and reminded me that pets are not allowed; i explained to him that i grow and sell aquatic plants, and there are no animal in it and invited him in to see. it was cycling at the time so there were no fish. now there is no suspicion. :biggrin: 

loving the tank.
this is low-light/tech? could never tell...
great job.
but guess what, this filter intake needs cleaning too. lol


----------



## MABJ

Coming from an RA, we don't like to, but we kinda have to enforce policy. Certain things take precedence, but we try to treat everything equally. I will say if you had tanks, your RA saw them, as most colleges do 3-5 dorm checks a year. 

For my school and many others, fish are more than encouraged! We have a lot of bio students who catch, observe and release from the river next to our school. 

A note on roommates-- be very cautious. Unless you become an RA and live alone, or just put up the money, most roommates like to fiddle with your tanks and pets at some point. Look for "They looked hungry don't be mad bro," if you don't lay out rules first like already stated lol. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## somewhatshocked

Have you toyed around with a background? Maybe try a few different colors? 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Let me know how you guys feel about it!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Okay. This thread has convinced me to get one of these little cubes.

What would you get, Kiran, the 20-C or 25-C (if you could find them stocked somewhere)?

I've got a bunch of Red Sea Nano Filters, some 13W Fluval lamps, pressurized CO2 and such. Thinking of going high-tech with a couple little cubes because they'll be easier to trim than another giant tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Funny, I was just about to come back here and reply to your last post but you've already come back for more! :hihi:

With regards to the first: great idea, I don't know why I never got a background for this tank. I'll probably go with the obligatory white.

And the second: I'm excited to see this. To me, the 20-C is a perfect and unique size. There are a lot more 25 cm tanks (or tanks closer to that size) than 20 cm tanks. Plus, I'm a sucker for going as small as possible. Anyone who keeps up with my journals as much as you do should know that roud:

I actually got three guppies for this tank while doing some Christmas shopping this evening. Nothing special, but I actually kind of like that. They're pretty assorted, and if (when, ha!) they breed, It'll be interesting to see what pops out. I'll probably post pics tomorrow.


----------



## @[email protected]

guppies huh?
they are cool fish. kept em for years.
had em in a 6 gallon eclipse for a good five years or so. the tank was beyond overstocked and i would always sell of the biggest ones as they grew. after they finally died out after i upgraded to a 20 gallon (huge infection, everything died), they were essentially a dwarfed variety, and the males only grew to be an inch or so long. all kinds of different colors though.
so since you also keep nanos, try selecting for the smallest adults. eventually youll get a strain that produces small fish that you can keep more of, and are more to-scale with the tank.
just a thought.


----------



## somewhatshocked

White background could look pretty cool. I don't think the intake tube would be too distracting. 

Guppies are the nicest in smaller tanks, so they don't get lost in the aquascape. Same for Endlers. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> guppies huh?
> they are cool fish. kept em for years.
> had em in a 6 gallon eclipse for a good five years or so. the tank was beyond overstocked and i would always sell of the biggest ones as they grew. after they finally died out after i upgraded to a 20 gallon (huge infection, everything died), they were essentially a dwarfed variety, and the males only grew to be an inch or so long. all kinds of different colors though.
> so since you also keep nanos, try selecting for the smallest adults. eventually youll get a strain that produces small fish that you can keep more of, and are more to-scale with the tank.
> just a thought.


Thanks for the advice. It's so cool that one can create their own strain in a short amount of time through selective breeding and culling in the hobby, even in just a few gallons of water.



somewhatshocked said:


> White background could look pretty cool. I don't think the intake tube would be too distracting.
> 
> Guppies are the nicest in smaller tanks, so they don't get lost in the aquascape. Same for Endlers. Looking forward to the photos.


I'll probably try this today. Will post pics when I do.

Yep, I would agree. Very cool little fish. Although, I must inform you with shame that I lost two of them overnight -- my carpet seems to be nicer than my tank to the guppies...


----------



## rainbuilder

Looking really good! This tank is turning out nice. I like guppies, I actually sort of have my own strain of half blacks with all kinds of tail colors with spots on them. Nothing crazy but I like them and they look pretty cool if I do say so myself. What colors did you get?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> Looking really good! This tank is turning out nice. I like guppies, I actually sort of have my own strain of half blacks with all kinds of tail colors with spots on them. Nothing crazy but I like them and they look pretty cool if I do say so myself. What colors did you get?


Thanks Brady! Sounds really cool, send me some photos! I got one yellow, one blue/orange, and one orange. All that is left is the orange one :icon_cry:


----------



## rainbuilder

Mind if I put them here?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> Mind if I put them here?


Go for it roud:


----------



## Centromochlus

While i like the plants that you've placed around the WK ball, i feel like it destroys the Wabi-Kusa look. Though, now that i think about it, i guess submerged WK balls typically don't retain the same style as their emersed counterparts. Looks nice though, Kiran!


----------



## rainbuilder

Most of these came from a mix of a sunset tequila male, an awesome female, and a half black-blue guppy male.

The females are pretty intensely colored for guppies.

Looks almost just like original female, love this fish







Favorite blue, I had a few males that looked like this but they're gone now







Favorite male tail and a nice blue female.







Favorite male.







I have like 4 of these but I've seen them elsewhere so not that special but still nice







Blue female.







If you're ever interested, I have some culls just for you. You just pay shipping, I think they'd fit this tank quite nicely 

Sorry for the thread hijack lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice! Interesting colors and patterns. I love the first one. I might take you up on that offer, but I'll have to do it once I get back from my trip over the holidays. 

Here is the lone remaining guppy


----------



## rainbuilder

The difference in skill in photography is very apparent here... 

I like that. The ones with all over color are always really good looking.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> The difference in skill in photography is very apparent here...
> 
> I like that. The ones with all over color are always really good looking.


Haha, practice makes perfect!

Thanks! I agree, but I like variation too. The yellow one that I had was yellow on the front with a leopard spot yellow pattern on the tail :icon_sad:


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Bumbity bump for update
You'd be better of with a fish more appropriate for the tank size, like endlers, chili, or kobutai?


----------



## manzpants92

such a unique set up, awesome


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks. I actually took some good shots of this tank earlier today but got sidetracked, so here's the update now. I think you guys will like it!










































As you can see, the scape gotten much thicker, especially in the foreground and midground. I can't believe that I was considering tearing this tank down a month ago.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sejoy

I love this tank, one of my favorites on here for sure. Everything look so bright and healthy! The poor wabi kusa ball is long gone, but it still looks nice as a lush little cube of plants. The red plants right in the center is a nice contrast with the surrounding green ones. I think if it was mixed in it would look a bit messy. 
I would personally add some taller plants in the very back just to make the sloping shape of the scape more defined, but if simple is what you are going for then I think you're already got it


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Wow 
Looks like you add some rotala? And wow is your glosso small. I think it looks so much better when its small, looking almost like elantine hydropiper


----------



## somewhatshocked

Glad you kept it going because the tank is looking fantastic. 

Any shrimp or snails in there at this point?


----------



## @[email protected]

wow it looks great. i love all the color. im amazed its like that with no CO2.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

sejoy said:


> I love this tank, one of my favorites on here for sure. Everything look so bright and healthy! The poor wabi kusa ball is long gone, but it still looks nice as a lush little cube of plants. The red plants right in the center is a nice contrast with the surrounding green ones. I think if it was mixed in it would look a bit messy.
> I would personally add some taller plants in the very back just to make the sloping shape of the scape more defined, but if simple is what you are going for then I think you're already got it


Thanks! The ball is still there, it hasn't lost its shape or anything; but if you mean that it's not visible, you're fully correct, yes. I agree, as the blyxa in the back takes hold in the sand, it'll grow tall and thick. :red_mouth



tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Wow
> Looks like you add some rotala? And wow is your glosso small. I think it looks so much better when its small, looking almost like elantine hydropiper


Yes, I did! It is Rotala colorata. The glosso I really haven't done anything to, and keep in mind that this is a non-CO2 tank, so I'm surprised it looks that good. 



somewhatshocked said:


> Glad you kept it going because the tank is looking fantastic.
> 
> Any shrimp or snails in there at this point?


Thanks Jake! I couldn't agree any more, it's my favorite tank at the moment. There are some snails, but shrimp, no. I should really add some. Another possibility would be CPOs.



@[email protected] said:


> wow it looks great. i love all the color. im amazed its like that with no CO2.


Thanks Marko! Me too, it's grown surprisingly dense for such a low-maintenance tank!

What I essentially have been doing is adding all of the trimmings from the rest of my tanks weekly or bi-weekly, filling in the gaps, and just watching it grow!


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a lovely little setup.


----------



## ony

Stunning work. Do you do anything different for the balls that are going to be grown submerged? I doubt my attempts will be anywhere near as tidy as yours but as I live on a different continent I will have to make do. Any advice appreciated


----------



## jkan0228

Nicely done Kiran.

I think CPO's might find that tank a bit small. 

Not sure if there's enough hiding space for those aggressive males..


----------



## rainbuilder

Sexy aquarium so far!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

hydrophyte said:


> This is a lovely little setup.


Thanks!



ony said:


> Stunning work. Do you do anything different for the balls that are going to be grown submerged? I doubt my attempts will be anywhere near as tidy as yours but as I live on a different continent I will have to make do. Any advice appreciated


Thanks. Nope, same as emmersed for me. Good luck!



jkan0228 said:


> Nicely done Kiran.
> 
> I think CPO's might find that tank a bit small.
> 
> Not sure if there's enough hiding space for those aggressive males..


Thanks Jeff :icon_bigg

You're probably right about the CPOs. Good point.



rainbuilder said:


> Sexy aquarium so far!


Thanks Brady! Your tank's coming along well too!


----------



## manzpants92

do you use a heater? and also what are the specs on your light? im planning on doing something very similar and would like some advice


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

manzpants92 said:


> do you use a heater? and also what are the specs on your light? im planning on doing something very similar and would like some advice


This should give you an idea:










I hate SC. 

It's a 60W equivalent CFL.


----------



## orchidman

Looks great Kiran! Are you dosing this one at all?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> Looks great Kiran! Are you dosing this one at all?


Thanks! Yes, but not on a formal regime. More like whenever I remember (usually 2-3 times per week). Lol


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks! Yes, but not on a formal regime. More like whenever I remember (usually 2-3 times per week). Lol


Nice! I should try this!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> Nice! I should try this!


The only thing about this method is that you need to keep a close eye on the algae; the irregularity may be convenient but can lead to rampant algae outbreaks in as short as a week 

Just trimmed this tank again, lower. I like it, and Im thinking I'll refine this shape over the next few months.


----------



## hedge_fund

I like it, looks really good.


----------



## Bserve

Geniusdudekiran said:


> This should give you an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate SC.
> 
> It's a 60W equivalent CFL.


lol its the same over here.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

hedge_fund said:


> I like it, looks really good.


Thanks Hedge!



Bserve said:


> lol its the same over here.


I'm telling you, I hate this place. It's been this way for over a week now. :angryfire


----------



## @[email protected]

why hate it? thats awesome. i hate the cold, and we have snow on the ground. ****ing winter.
i wish i had a hawaiiesque climate.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> why hate it? thats awesome. i hate the cold, and we have snow on the ground. ****ing winter.
> i wish i had a hawaiiesque climate.


Let's trade places! :icon_bigg I love the cold.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Let's trade places! :icon_bigg I love the cold.


done.
ill even throw in an AC unit for when cold just isnt cold enough.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> done.
> ill even throw in an AC unit for when cold just isnt cold enough.


Great. I'll leave the heat on for ya too. Lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

And it just keeps getting better... full shoot soon.


----------



## freph

Amazing what you can do with a WK ball and just sand. Truly amazing. Great job, Kiran!


----------



## orchidman

I'm really really thinking of doing this now! I've got everything I need, just need to do it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Amazing what you can do with a WK ball and just sand. Truly amazing. Great job, Kiran!


Thanks Jon, I really appreciate it. I'm so happy to see that this tank has gotten to where it has. 



orchidman said:


> I'm really really thinking of doing this now! I've got everything I need, just need to do it.


I say go for it! And I know what you mean, man, finding the time to do things like this... :icon_roll


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Jon, I really appreciate it. I'm so happy to see that this tank has gotten to where it has.
> 
> 
> 
> I say go for it! And I know what you mean, man, finding the time to do things like this... :icon_roll


Yeah dude! I seriously am so busy it's not even funny!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Alrighty guys, here is the full photo update. Although the pics are very good, they still don't do the tank justice. It doesn't even look real in person, it's just so vibrant.














































Tell me what you think! I don't think that I could be much happier with how this tank is turning out. I still can't believe that I've gotten this to work with high light, no CO2, and no regular fert regime (*knocks on wood*) :hihi:

Oh, and also, I'm taking livestock suggestions. Looking for a small schooling fish that would do alright in here... B. brigittae or similar?


----------



## somewhatshocked

This looks amazing! For such a tiny tank, it's popping with color and brightness.

It would really set off some Chocolate or Wild-Type Neos. The darkness would be nice against the brightness of the greens.

Almost feel as if fish would be a distraction.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Tell me what you think! I don't think that I could be much happier with how this tank is turning out. I still can't believe that I've gotten this to work with high light, no CO2, and no regular fert regime (*knocks on wood*) :hihi:


The universe doesn't let these kinds of things slip by unnoticed, Kiran. RIP your tank. 

I thought the first pic was nice. These new ones are amazing! No CO2 method seems to work very well for the WK setups. I wonder how explosive the growth would be with it... 

I agree with the shrimp comment though. Dark colored shrimp contrast would be nice! But, if you really wanted to do fish you could do something like M. kubotai to accent and blend the greens and contrast the reds or the B. brigittae to accent your reds and contrast your greens. Some other good choices could inclide B. berah, B. maculatus, T. espei (nice copper color would blend very well in the tank as well), etc. I'm about to put some T. espei in my Mini M myself. Glass top already in place and fingers already crossed.


----------



## @[email protected]

you need to submit this tank in a contest.
it looks great. and i just cant believe that you arent using CO2 on it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> This looks amazing! For such a tiny tank, it's popping with color and brightness.
> 
> It would really set off some Chocolate or Wild-Type Neos. The darkness would be nice against the brightness of the greens.
> 
> Almost feel as if fish would be a distraction.


Thanks Jake! The photos don't even do it justice. 

I think you might be onto something with the shrimp. I'd need quite a few to have some visible at any given time since they would most likely hide in the center plant mass most of the time, though. 



freph said:


> The universe doesn't let these kinds of things slip by unnoticed, Kiran. RIP your tank.
> 
> I thought the first pic was nice. These new ones are amazing! No CO2 method seems to work very well for the WK setups. I wonder how explosive the growth would be with it...
> 
> I agree with the shrimp comment though. Dark colored shrimp contrast would be nice! But, if you really wanted to do fish you could do something like M. kubotai to accent and blend the greens and contrast the reds or the B. brigittae to accent your reds and contrast your greens. Some other good choices could inclide B. berah, B. maculatus, T. espei (nice copper color would blend very well in the tank as well), etc. I'm about to put some T. espei in my Mini M myself. Glass top already in place and fingers already crossed.


Haha I hope not! :icon_redf

Thanks! It does make me wonder too, but it's not really worth the hassle for me at the moment. 

Maybe what I'll do is get some wild type Neos or Chocolates and an Oto or two for stocking and call it a day. Although I really would like some nice red color... :icon_neut


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> you need to submit this tank in a contest.
> it looks great. and i just cant believe that you arent using CO2 on it.


Thanks Marko! Do you know of any upcoming competitions?


----------



## orchidman

Can we get a plant list Kiran?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That looks sweet as heck Kiran!...did I spell it right this time? I thought it was looking a bit messy for a while, but man this looks great after this last trim. Toss some Fire Reds in there. Cheap, looks great, pops against the green...and you won't be too bummed if they don't make it.

As long as you have a pic...you can always enter a competition later.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> Can we get a plant list Kiran?


Yeah, sure man!

-Glosso
-Hydrocotyle sp.
-Hemianthus micranthemoides
-Ludwigia palustris 'red'
-Dwarf hairgrass
-Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
-Didiplis diandra
-Rotala colorata
-Bacopa sp.
-Alteranthera reinkii
-Unknown crypt
-Unknown narrow leaf variant (maybe some sort of Rotala)
-Unknown hygro

I'll try to get some IDs on the unidentified plants. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> That looks sweet as heck Kiran!...did I spell it right this time? I thought it was looking a bit messy for a while, but man this looks great after this last trim. Toss some Fire Reds in there. Cheap, looks great, pops against the green...and you won't be too bummed if they don't make it.
> 
> As long as you have a pic...you can always enter a competition later.


Thanks Howard! Yep, you got it! I too thought it was messy, which is why I contemplated the idea of tearing it down and restarting, but boy, am I glad that I kept it up! 

I don't think that I'll go with PFRs, mostly because I keep them in all of my other tanks... I kind of want to toss it up and take advantage of the fact that I can house a new type of shrimp in this tank. 

And good point on the photos for contests. Right now I'll be focusing on making the scape even better so I can get the best, most accurate photos of the tank in its prime as possible.


----------



## orchidman

Dwarf Hairgrass! That's just the plant I was looking for I have WK that is ALL DHG 'Belem', I can't decide wether or not I should add it the the tank once I set it up!


----------



## haruko05

You're tank looks amazing. It makes me want to give it a try after my trip. :smile:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

haruko05 said:


> You're tank looks amazing. It makes me want to give it a try after my trip. :smile:


Thank you! Go for it!


----------



## orchidman

How does the DHG do in your tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ahhhh...










It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Valentine's day #foreveralone update :hihi:


----------



## Betta132

Very nice! If it were me, I'd get a school of 6 or so microrasporas for that tank, I bet they'd look amazing. Or maybe look for the perfect betta to compliment the tank... Maybe a wild-type betta?


----------



## orchidman

I hate to say it, but I am realyl not a fan of that background. It's too flat for my liking, not enough depth.


----------



## dj2005

As usual, excellent work.


----------



## Bserve

#foreveralone


----------



## Green_Flash

Looks great, I am impressed. All low tech too.


----------



## xmas_one

Dude, honestly that is mediocre at best. Your superhero steve chineseslavelabor jobs does not approve.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Betta132 said:


> Very nice! If it were me, I'd get a school of 6 or so microrasporas for that tank, I bet they'd look amazing. Or maybe look for the perfect betta to compliment the tank... Maybe a wild-type betta?


Thank you! I'm still unsure of whether I'll even get fish for it, but microrasboras are a possibility :icon_smil



orchidman said:


> I hate to say it, but I am realyl not a fan of that background. It's too flat for my liking, not enough depth.


I think that some of that may be because I didn't take the filter out, and simply used iPhoto's repair tool to get rid of the filter intake after the fact... Lol :hihi:. It made the colors really smooth and flat on the background. 



dj2005 said:


> As usual, excellent work.


Wow, thanks! Your tanks were an inspiration to me when I was just starting out a few years ago!



Bserve said:


> #foreveralone


Haha :icon_smil



Green_Flash said:


> Looks great, I am impressed. All low tech too.


Thanks! Low tech, high profile :hihi:



xmas_one said:


> Dude, honestly that is mediocre at best. Your superhero steve chineseslavelabor jobs does not approve.


Prove it buddy


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

And a detailed closeup:


----------



## Bserve

How do you make the Wabi-Kusa balls, by the way?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Bserve said:


> How do you make the Wabi-Kusa balls, by the way?


Sorry man, trade secret. roud:

Quick update. Just keeps getting thicker!


----------



## CPDzeke

What color cfl are you using?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> What color cfl are you using?


I honestly don't know. I don't typically pay attention to it :icon_lol:

If you're asking why the tank looks slightly yellowish, it's just the WB settings on my camera. The reflection of all the colors on the white background confuse it a bit.


----------



## orchidman

Looks good, can we get a new pic? A pic with the whole tank showing, equipment in! My Wabi Kusa set up is looking good!!


----------



## Bserve

Bump


----------



## MrAlmostWrong

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Sorry man, trade secret. roud:
> 
> Quick update. Just keeps getting thicker!


Unless you are selling them, which you don't seem to be, why are they a trade secret? So much information gets passed around here helping everyone and you are keeping the secret of some dirt balls with plants on them.

Shame as it looks beautiful so I'm sure many others would like to take a crack at making some.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

MrAlmostWrong said:


> Unless you are selling them, which you don't seem to be, why are they a trade secret? So much information gets passed around here helping everyone and you are keeping the secret of some dirt balls with plants on them.
> 
> Shame as it looks beautiful so I'm sure many others would like to take a crack at making some.


I do sell them.


----------



## All your base

Looks like there's a lot of good info on google related to DIY'ing the balls and lots of threads on various forums come up with step by step info. I'm sure there are better and worse methods but it seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## CPDzeke

I have a method for making them. Just ask me about it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

It has more to do with what they're made of than how you make them roud:


----------



## CPDzeke

But I know what to make them from.


----------



## JakeJekel37

I absolutely love this. I've got a little 6" cube I would like to try this out in, or perhaps my spare 2.5 gallon, that way I could add a couple nano fish. Or maybe both. And the fact that you have all that growth without CO2 is awesome.


----------



## Bserve

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I do sell them.


You make $ > fellow hobbyists gaining knowledge
I guess that's how the world works


----------



## talontsiawd

Bserve said:


> You make $ > fellow hobbyists gaining knowledge
> I guess that's how the world works


It is. I don't know what you do for income but can you please give me any and all information I would need to be able to gain the ability to do what you do so I do not need to rely on your company to get whatever you do accomplished? Not trying to be mean here but I work in an industry where people who really want something will gladly pay but I need to turn 10 people away who just want me to explain what I do so they don't have to rely on people like me who have worked hard to get where we are at and developed a product they want. Again, not trying to be mean, just speaking the truth.



That is really coming together into something so simple yet so beautiful, exactly what I feel Wabi Kusa is all about.


----------



## Bserve

Please update this Kiran


----------



## weaselnoze

Is this tank still running?


----------



## R2D2

I wish to know as well.

It would look lovely with schooling fish inside. Not that it needs anything else though.


----------



## BettaBettas

Bserve said:


> You make $ > fellow hobbyists gaining knowledge
> I guess that's how the world works


 Another way that works, is using aspen fiber I hear. boil them for one hour, then tying them into a ball with string, wrap the plants before string or while wrapping with string. 
I didn't come up with that idea btw
Havent tried it but it has worked for someone, forget the name of course since im awful at remembering things! going to try it myself soon. But yea I agree with your post


----------



## PEdwards

BettaBettas said:


> Another way that works, is using aspen fiber I hear. boil them for one hour, then tying them into a ball with string, wrap the plants before string or while wrapping with string.
> I didn't come up with that idea btw
> Havent tried it but it has worked for someone, forget the name of course since im awful at remembering things! going to try it myself soon. But yea I agree with your post


*cough* that was me *cough* See below for details


----------



## BettaBettas

PEdwards said:


> *cough* that was me *cough* See below for details


 thank ya kind sir lol! :laugh2:


----------

